
MinION is the only portable, real-time device for DNA and RNA sequencing - doener
https://nanoporetech.com/products/minion
======
LinuxBender
Are there any public forums with amateur scientists / bio-hackers that use
these and document all of their research? I've been looking for a way to do
genetic profiling truly "at home".

